# Plane Facts



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Doing some straightening up in the garage, I see my Craftsman plane has a birthday coming up...in about 3 days.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am stunned that it survived for so many years!


... I am talking about the receipt.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice plane! That plane might have been made by Sargent for Sears. I expect it has good “heft” to it!


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I am stunned that it survived for so many years!
> 
> 
> ... I am talking about the receipt.


The receipt was inside the 16 page manual.
View attachment Manual.pdf


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got a pair of them. Their weight makes them great shooters..


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------

